# Cool edit pro v.2:0 Dateiexport zu cubase LE



## cooledeta (8. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
habe folgendes Problem: Ich möchte gerne die Wave Dateien von Songs die ich mit Cool edit pro erstellt habe in Cubase Le importieren. Wenn ich auf den Dateiordner von Cool edit gehe und die waves auf die normale art in cubase importiere klappt das zwar, ich habe aber immer wieder mal einige Zeitversätze in verschiedenen Spuren, meistens da wo wir nicht am Beginn des Songs angefangen haben aufzunehmen. Die Frage ist nun, wie kann ich es schaffen alle Spuren zeitgenau in Cubase zu importieren? 

Für Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar, die Zurechtzutzelei von Hand in cubase ist nämlich sehr aufwendig.

Tschüß cooledeta


----------



## bokay (11. November 2010)

Hallo,

sollte CoolEdit Pro (was jetzt ja Audition ist) broadcast Wave ausgeben können, dann konvertiere mal. Broadcast Wave Dateien können Zeitinformation enthalten.

Einfacher wird es wohl wenn du einfach jede Spur von Anfang an als neues Audio-File exportierst...


----------



## cooledeta (21. Dezember 2010)

hallo bokay,
vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Hatte leider bisher noch keine Zeit deinen Tipp auszuprobieren. Werde aber wohl über Weihnachten dazu kommen.

Frohes Fest 

cooledita


----------

